# RL treffen (Köln)?



## Tôny (11. November 2007)

Sind ja verdammt viele Kölner hier...und viele aus der Umgebung. Wäre vll mal eine Idee ein RL Treffen zu machen!?!? Hab keine bestimmte Vorstellung wollt das einfach mal so in den Raum stellen und hören was die Leute so generell davon halten und ob evtl schon einige Ideen haben. (vll wurds auch schonmal gemacht habe bisher nur noch nichts in der Richtung gelesen)

PS: Bei der Umfrage bitte nur Leute stimmen die auch in Köln/nah genug um herzukommen wohnen.


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

*hoorrayyy* ...erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

Mein Freund und ich wären auf jeden Fall dabei. Komen beide aus Bonn und ich arbeite eh in Köln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. November 2007)

Wäre wohl auch dabei, wenn Location etc mir gefallen würden.


----------



## Leylaluna (11. November 2007)

Hmm also ich fänds gut und würde das auch gerne machen^^
Glg Jessy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darx (11. November 2007)

Es hört sich aufjedenfall sehr interessant an.
Würde dann aber gerne vorher eine Liste aller Personen sehen die zu 99% kommen können
sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (11. November 2007)

Darx schrieb:


> Es hört sich aufjedenfall sehr interessant an.
> Würde dann aber gerne vorher eine Liste aller Personen sehen die zu 99% kommen können
> sehen
> 
> ...



Das ist klar. Dieser Thread ist erstmal nur da um eine Übersicht zu haben ob es sich überhaupt lohnen würde etwas festzulegen. Wenn sich hier eine Tendenz absehen lässt kann man dann weiterplanen bezgl. Wann und Wo etc pp.


----------



## Dracun (11. November 2007)

also abgeniegt bin / denke  auch mal meine frau net....müsste aber wenn amwe und tagsüber sein wegen unserem sohn man ist halt eltern halt net so flexibel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (11. November 2007)

vielleicht sollte man es,in den ferien machen,weil dann jeder frei hat
ich würde auch kommen,vielleicht kommt jemand aus gladbach und man könnte zusammen mit dem zug fahren


----------



## Tôny (11. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man es,in den ferien machen,weil dann jeder frei hat
> ich würde auch kommen,vielleicht kommt jemand aus gladbach und man könnte zusammen mit dem zug fahren



Das würde ich net sagen das da jeder freihatt. So wie ich da einen kleinen Überblick hab sind die meisten der Leute die aus der Gegend kommen 20+ und somit nicht unbedingt Schüler. Es wäre denke ich am besten es an einem WE zu machen. Ob das treffen tabgsüber oder abends stattfindet müsste dann mal abgestimmt werden wenn wir genug Leute zusammenhaben um etwas zu planen. Tagsüber wäre natürlich auch für Leute die eine längere Anreise haben optimal da sie sich nicht extra eine Schlafmöglichkeit organisieren müssen. Das prob dabei ist denke ich eher etwas zu finden was man nachmittags machen kann und vor allem wo (wobei man das Wetter natürlich mit bedenken muss Grillen im Park ist nicht das wahre bei 4°c und strömenden Regen)

PS: Nice schon 15 Leute die interesse hätten in 4 stunden das is ja schonmal keine schlechte Tendenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (11. November 2007)

aber in den weihnachtsferien haben doch die meisten leute zeit,weil es ein fest der liebe ist

ich würde als treffpunkt eher etwas zentrales nehmen und später als gruppe zum aufenthaltsort gehe m
man könnte sich vor dem bahn treffen oder vor dem kölner dom


----------



## LittleFay (12. November 2007)

Wenn auch Leute dabei wären, die ich kenne, gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den Weihnachtsferien kann ich aber leider nicht, bin dann in Schleswig-Holstein.

Übrigens, Ferien ungleich Urlaub! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nicht jeder nimmt sich um Weihnachten herum frei...


----------



## Thrawns (12. November 2007)

Eventuell auch dabei - abhängig davon wann, wo und wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (16. November 2007)

/push

Und? Was is nu mit den Kohlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte mal noch ein paar mehr Äußerungen dazu.


----------



## Tôny (16. November 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Und? Was is nu mit den Kohlen?
> 
> ...



Joa hab schon ein paar Ideen aber hatte die Woche viel am Hut mit Arbeit/Wonungssuche/Schule spätestens morgen kommt aber was.


----------



## Melian (16. November 2007)

In den Weihnachtsferien haben die meisten wohl Zeit, aber eben.. um Weihnachten zu feiern.^^

Ich würd gern kommen.. Abgesehen davon, dass ich keine Ahnugn hab, wo köln genau ist, ist das wohl auch zu teuer ATM.. ich kann mir kaum die tickets zu meinem freund leisten (Innerschweiz - Frankfurt)..

aber ma gucken. nicht abgeneigt


----------



## LittleFay (16. November 2007)

Für Melian: <3
Guckst du hier: http://www.schumann-reisen.de/karten/deutschland_karte.gif
Köln liegt in Nordrhein-Westfalen, also in dem orangenen Teil da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandrella (16. November 2007)

bin ich viel zu durchgeknallt für =)


----------



## Tôny (16. November 2007)

Sandrella schrieb:


> bin ich viel zu durchgeknallt für =)



o'rly  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (16. November 2007)

So sind im Momment 30 Leute die interesse hätten....das ist ja schon einiges (dazu kommen nochmal sicherlich Freunde, Oma, Opa und Hund bei einigen dazu).

Dann ist natürlich die Frage *Was* *Wo* und vor allem *Wann* (was denke ich sehr großen Einfluss auf was und wo hat).

Es wäre denke ich am sinnvollsten das Treffen mittags/nachmittags anzusetzen da wohl einige etwas länger unterwegs sind.

Dadurch ergibt sich aber das Problem was man wo machen soll.....im Sommer ist so etwas einfach Wiese+Grill+Leute=Treffen aber was im Winter? Also stellt sich im momment aus meiner Sicht die Frage ob man das Treffen von vornherein aufs Frühjahr/Sommer verschieben soll oder man sich was warmes für den Winter sucht.

Postet einfach mal was ihr so meint. Und falls ihr nicht bis zum Sommer warten wollt am besten mit vorschlägen was ihr gerne machen würdet sodass man etwas findet womit alle zufrieden sind.


----------



## Lurock (16. November 2007)

Ich wäre dem nicht abgeneigt, zusagen kann ich aber noch nicht,
die Idee ist auf jedenfall schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bis nach Köln brauche
ich höchstens ne halbe Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zur Zeit und Ort möchte ich mich nicht äußern
da ich noch keinen Plan habe, obch komme oder net.

MfG Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (16. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wäre dem nicht abgeneigt, zusagen kann ich aber noch nicht,
> die Idee ist auf jedenfall schön
> 
> 
> ...



Naja falls du Ideen hast sprich sie ruhig aus (auch alle anderen die nicht wissen ob sie wirklich kommen möchten). Das ist wie gesagt ein Thread ob eine grobe Übersicht zu schaffen wer interesse hat und wie die meisten sich ein Treffen vorstellen. Wer hier seine vorschläge postet oder sagt Interesse zu haben macht *keine* Zusage zu irgendetwas und wir natürlich auch nicht i wann vorgehalten bekommen das er ja hier gesagt hätte das er/sie interesse hat ;-P


----------



## Tôny (16. November 2007)

Was evtl eine Idee wäre ist das Gigacenter in Köln. http://www.giga-center.info/
Kann man so einiges machen Arcarde Games etc Billard und ein Cafe gibts auch. Wäre meiner Meinung nach besser als in irgendeine Kneipe oder Cafe zu gehen und nur zusammenzusitzen (was nicht heisst das man das da nicht auch kann ;P)


----------



## kargash (16. November 2007)

starbucks wäre doch toll


----------



## Tôny (16. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> starbucks wäre doch toll



Naja also ich bin net begeistert von der Vorstellung stundenlang in einem "Cafe" zu sitzen wo andauernd leute durchrushen.

Ausserdem hasse ich den Geruch von Kaffe ;-P

Aber naja mal hören was so für ein Feedback kommt


----------



## LittleFay (16. November 2007)

Wie gesagt, in den Weihnachtsferien kann ich auf keinen Fall, erst wieder ab Januar.
Dem Frühjahr wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, da man dann auch draußen ein bisschen rumlaufen kann, nachdem man in einer Kneipe/Café/was auch immer war.
Ich kenne mich mit Lokalitäten hier nicht aus - vielleicht könnten ein paar mal Vorschläge machen... Die Größe hängt natürlich letztendlich von der Anzahl der Personen ab.

Ich habe gehört (in meinem Blog, in dem ich auf den Thread hier hingewiesen habe), dass das eXtrablatt nett sein soll. Liegt am Alter Markt, also zentral.

Edit: Starbucks ist zwar sehr nett, aber meistens zu voll - da ist man froh, wenn man einen Tisch für 2 findet ^^
Gegen ein Café habe ich allerdings nichts, denn man muss ja nicht die ganze Zeit da rumhocken.

Hm, Giga-Center hört sich interessant an. Ist am Rudolfplatz, also auch gut zu erreichen...
Edit 2: Aber beim Billard verlier ich doch immer, das geht ja gar nicht ^^


----------



## Frank-414 (16. November 2007)

Ich find' die Idee nett und würde kommen, wenn keine anderen Termine im Weg sind. Nach Möglichkeit eher zentral veranstalten, aber letztlich bin ich da flexibel. "Starbucks" find' ich nicht so toll, denn weder mag ich deren Kaffee noch die Atmosphäre in deren Läden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (17. November 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Für Melian: <3
> Guckst du hier: http://www.schumann-reisen.de/karten/deutschland_karte.gif
> Köln liegt in Nordrhein-Westfalen, also in dem orangenen Teil da
> 
> ...



bääh, das ist ja noch weiter weg als frankfurt -.-


----------



## kargash (17. November 2007)

am stimmungsvollsten wäre natürlich eine mittelalter kneipe,aber ich weiß nicht ob viele davon was halten
was denkt dadrüber??


----------



## LittleFay (17. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> am stimmungsvollsten wäre natürlich eine mittelalter kneipe,aber ich weiß nicht ob viele davon was halten
> was denkt dadrüber??


Das ist eine Platz-Frage. Wie willst du 20 oder sogar 40 Leute da unterkriegen?


----------



## Tôny (17. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> am stimmungsvollsten wäre natürlich eine mittelalter kneipe,aber ich weiß nicht ob viele davon was halten
> was denkt dadrüber??



Hört sich gut an....wüsste aber nicht wo sowas ist ich schau mal ob ich was finde


----------



## kargash (17. November 2007)

also ich kenne sowas, es ist aber eine larp taverne
und eigentlich nur für das larp gedacht
da aber nur alle 2 wochen was in der larp taverne los ist 
könnte man dort vielleicht hin,man müsste sich nur mit den inhabern auseinander setzen


----------



## Frank-414 (17. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> am stimmungsvollsten wäre natürlich eine mittelalter kneipe,aber ich weiß nicht ob viele davon was halten
> was denkt dadrüber??



Na ja, dann könnte man ja fast noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und das Ganze direkt auf einer Burg oder so veranstalten. Setzt natürlich eine andere Jahreszeit voraus.

Mag zunächst weit hergeholt klingen, aber der mittelalterliche Herrscher über Köln residierte auch auf Schloss Burg und das liegt hier 10 km weg und ist nett anzusehen.

Aber mir soll auch eine entsprechende Kneipe recht sein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (18. November 2007)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Na ja, dann könnte man ja fast noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und das Ganze direkt auf einer Burg oder so veranstalten. Setzt natürlich eine andere Jahreszeit voraus.
> 
> Mag zunächst weit hergeholt klingen, aber der mittelalterliche Herrscher über Köln residierte auch auf Schloss Burg und das liegt hier 10 km weg und ist nett anzusehen.
> 
> ...



Joa Burg Satzvey würde gehen ist aber schweineteuer da was zu mieten. Und Veranstaltungen sind erst wider imMärz glaube ich.


----------



## kargash (18. November 2007)

die larp taverne ist vom ambiente wiklich gut
weil sieh halt  für das mittelalter spielen gedacht ist

warum ist das so ein großes ding das da zu machen??


----------



## Huntara (18. November 2007)

jau, und dann verkleiden wir uns noch alle als unseren hauptchar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...wobei es bei Gnome/Zwerge schwer wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (18. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> warum ist das so ein großes ding das da zu machen??


Ich denke mal weil die Besitzer weitesgehend nur LARPELER drinne haben wollen so wie ich das auf der Website verstanden habe ist das Fort auch nur gemietet und daher wohl nicht dauerhaft besuchbar.


----------



## kargash (18. November 2007)

die haben bestimmt ein herz für rollenspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (18. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> die haben bestimmt ein herz für rollenspieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa und wenn wir denen sagen das die meisten wow zocken fangen die an zu lachen ;-P


----------



## Guinnevere (18. November 2007)

das wär ja lustiiiig...da nehm ich sogar längere fahrtn auf mich ---> tu ja eh so gern zug fahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (18. November 2007)

mal sehen, vielleicht findet sich auch in der umgebung eine gute kneipe


----------



## Tôny (18. November 2007)

So habe mich mal informiert und wenn ihr die Katakomben meint in Köln (einzigste was ich in der Richtung gefunden habe) wirds wohl nichts werde. Das ist im Alten Fort in Köln welches wohl angemietet wird für LARP's sprich die LARP taverne wohl nur zu solchen events existiert. Man hätte denke ich noch die möglichkeit das Fort selbst zu mieten was denke ich aber wenig sinn macht je nach der Anzahl der Teilnehmer weil man wohl nicht billig dabei wegkommt.


----------



## Tôny (18. November 2007)

http://www.frueh.de/main_noanim.html

Ist die Seite vom Früh Brauhaus in Köln guckt euch mal den Keller an sieht meiner Meinung nach recht stimmig aus und wäre evtl eine Überlegung wert. Richtige Mittelalterkneipen oder so habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.


----------



## kargash (18. November 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> http://www.frueh.de/main_noanim.html
> 
> Ist die Seite vom Früh Brauhaus in Köln guckt euch mal den Keller an sieht meiner Meinung nach recht stimmig aus und wäre evtl eine Überlegung wert. Richtige Mittelalterkneipen oder so habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.


ich finde es toll dort
aber das problem wird sein wie man dort hin kommt 
es sieht doch recht abgelgen aus
ich werde mich auch mal umschauen


----------



## Tôny (18. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ich finde es toll dort
> aber das problem wird sein wie man dort hin kommt
> es sieht doch recht abgelgen aus
> ich werde mich auch mal umschauen


Ist direkt am Altermarkt/Heumarkt also zentraler gehts nicht 5 mins mitm Buss vom Hauptbahnhof weg und 5 mins zu Fuß von der Schildergasse/Neumarkt


----------



## Leylaluna (18. November 2007)

Ich find alles toll^^ Wäre schön wenn das irgendwie klappen würde *g*
Mal sehen was da noch so kommt.


----------



## Dracun (19. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ich finde es toll dort
> aber das problem wird sein wie man dort hin kommt
> es sieht doch recht abgelgen aus
> ich werde mich auch mal umschauen



hallo so versteckt ist es ja nun auch net udn wenn du es net findest frag einfach irgend jmd aufer strasse nach dem früh  glaub jeder richtiger kölner kann dir helfen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (19. November 2007)

So dann lasst mal hören was ihr vom Früh haltet....haben bestimmt mehr als drei oder vier eine Meinung zu müssen mal auf einen grünen Zweig kommen. Ein einfaches dafür/dagegen reicht ja.


----------



## LittleFay (20. November 2007)

Das Früh würde ich toll finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber mehr an der Hohen Straße als am Alter Markt... In der Nähe vom Media Markt und von Beate Uhse (*g*) ist so eine Gasse, die abgeht... Da isses.
Also kann man ganz bequem vom Dom/Hbf. hinlaufen.
Wir könnten uns ja zB auch am Dom/im Hbf. treffen, damit die nicht ganz so Ortsansässigen nicht verloren gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre ja auch praktisch, da die meisten sicherlich eh über den Hbf. fahren würden.

Also, mein "Ja" hat das Früh. Ist zwar nicht so billig, aber für nen netten Abend mit den Buffies geht das mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (21. November 2007)

So dann würd ich sagen das dass Früh! als beschlossen gilt....waren zwar nur wenige die ihre Meinung dazu geäussert haben aber daraus schließe ich einfach mal das die anderen entweder als stilles einverständniss zu sehen sind oder es ihnen egal ist. So jetzt müssen wir nurnoch ein Datum festlegen und (zumindestens ungefähr) wer kommt. Möchte euch daher bitten mir eine PM zu schicken. 
Darin sollte drinnstehen wann ihr könntet (z.B Januar 08 oder falls ihr ein festes Datum habt an dem ihr könnt). 
Falls ihr euch nicht sicherseit aber gerne kommen würdet bitte ab wivielen Personen (die fest zugesagt haben) ihr kommen würdet.
Wiviele Personen ihr mitbringen würdet.

Hoffe das wir dadurch ein Datum finden können und einen Übrblick haben wiviele Personen kommen.

Bitte schreibt mir alle damit sich auch was absehen lässt und nicht nur von 4 oder 5 Leuten zusagen kommen und alle die dafür gestimmt haben das sie bei genug Leuten dabei wäre abspringen.
Also 44 haben dafür gestimmt also sollte schon was dabei rumgekommen sein (das einige abzuziehen sind weil einige Witzbolde einfach mal gestimmt haben ist klar)

Will das mal per PM versuchen da es übersichtlicher ist als im Forum.


----------



## kargash (21. November 2007)

alos für das fürh wäre ich auch
ich finde es gut wenn wir uns dann alle am dom treffen würden 
vielleicht mit einem <WoW Treffen> Schild*scherzbeiseite*

nur der termin muss gemacht werden,

ach wer kommt denn jetzt alles ??


----------



## Tôny (21. November 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> nur der termin muss gemacht werden,
> 
> ach wer kommt denn jetzt alles ??


Nich wirklich oder? Les dir bitte meinen Post vor deinem durch ^^ ;-P


----------



## Eredon (21. November 2007)

Wenn die Location und das Datum passt würde ich mich einklinken.


----------



## Tôny (22. November 2007)

Hmmm 47 Stimmen die dafür sind.......1 (eine) Person hat sich bisher gemeldet.....^^


----------



## LittleFay (22. November 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Hmmm 47 Stimmen die dafür sind.......1 (eine) Person hat sich bisher gemeldet.....^^


*unauffällig schaut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Leute, los los los, schreibt dem Tony doch mal! Ich will mich doch mit euch treffen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Dflame (22. November 2007)

Also ich hab ihm geschrieben ^^


----------



## LittleFay (24. November 2007)

*hust*push*hust*
..immer diese Erkältung..


----------



## Tôny (24. November 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> *hust*push*hust*
> ..immer diese Erkältung..


Joa joa wie gesagt Samstag kommt wider was.....und das kommt jetzt auch. 

So.
Ich habe das mit den PM's extra gemacht weil ich die Hoffnung hatte das die Leute die nur zum Spaß hier abgestimmt haben oder solche die nicht wirklich interesse haben den etwas "größeren Aufwand" scheuen würden und man ungefähr sehen kann wer wirklich kommen will und wann die Leute Zeit haben.

Wie viele haben sich gemeldet? 2

Was schliese ich daraus? Entweder alle anderen sind i welche die nur zum Spaß abgestimmt haben. Oder aber welche die gerne kommen würden aber nicht einmal dazu bereit sind im mindesten (sich bei der Datumsentscheidung zu beteiligen kommt euch ja auch zugute) an der Planung zu beteiligen.

Bin ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht das wenns wirklich in die heisse Phase der Planung geht von rund 40 Stimmen nur 2 zu hören sind^^ 

Naja vll kommt ja doch noch etwas.... ansonsten seh ich ehrlich gesagt schwarz für das Treffen (wäre schade)


----------



## Huntara (24. November 2007)

hab jetzt nit alles durchgelesen, aber brauhaus in köln kann ich nur empfehlen. ist gemütlich, müsste man aber natürlich reservieren


----------



## LittleFay (24. November 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Joa joa wie gesagt Samstag kommt wider was.....und das kommt jetzt auch.
> 
> So.
> Ich habe das mit den PM's extra gemacht weil ich die Hoffnung hatte das die Leute die nur zum Spaß hier abgestimmt haben oder solche die nicht wirklich interesse haben den etwas "größeren Aufwand" scheuen würden und man ungefähr sehen kann wer wirklich kommen will und wann die Leute Zeit haben.
> ...


Na toll. Leute, meint ihr, dass sich das Treffen von allein organisiert? Na ja, ich mach morgen nochmal Werbung in meinem Blog, vielleicht tut sich dann ja noch was.


----------



## Huntara (25. November 2007)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach ein Datum festlegen, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit und dann noch mal eine Anfrage starten, nur das sich die Leute dann auch melden, wenn siei wirklich wissen, das sie zu 100% kommen können. 

Ganz ehrlich, einfach noch mal'ne neue Umfrage starten und wenn sich mehr als sagen wir 5 Leute nicht melden, dann denke ich kann man das eh vergessen.


----------



## Huntara (25. November 2007)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach ein Datum festlegen, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit und dann noch mal eine Anfrage starten, nur das sich die Leute dann auch melden, wenn siei wirklich wissen, das sie zu 100% kommen können. 

Ganz ehrlich, einfach noch mal'ne neue Umfrage starten und wenn sich mehr als sagen wir 5 Leute nicht melden, dann denke ich kann man das eh vergessen.


----------



## Tôny (25. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einfach ein Datum festlegen, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit und dann noch mal eine Anfrage starten, nur das sich die Leute dann auch melden, wenn siei wirklich wissen, das sie zu 100% kommen können.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, einfach noch mal'ne neue Umfrage starten und wenn sich mehr als sagen wir 5 Leute nicht melden, dann denke ich kann man das eh vergessen.


Die leuten sollten mir ja schreiben wann sie ungefähr können damit man ein datum festlegen kann und das wird dann abgestimt....ist doch sinnlos einfach ein Datum zu wählen wo dann ein teil sagt ne kann ich net und nen anderer hält sich ganz raus dann legt man nen neues datum fest dann kann dann ein anderer teil nicht und so weiter und so weiter....wollte mal hören in welchem zeitraum die Leute zeit haben damit auch was planen kann ....aber was dabei rumgekommen ist hab ich ja gesehen^^


----------



## Huntara (25. November 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Die leuten sollten mir ja schreiben wann sie ungefähr können damit man ein datum festlegen kann und das wird dann abgestimt....ist doch sinnlos einfach ein Datum zu wählen wo dann ein teil sagt ne kann ich net und nen anderer hält sich ganz raus dann legt man nen neues datum fest dann kann dann ein anderer teil nicht und so weiter und so weiter....wollte mal hören in welchem zeitraum die Leute zeit haben damit auch was planen kann ....aber was dabei rumgekommen ist hab ich ja gesehen^^



ja, aber so kannst Du lange darauf warten. Ich würde einfach ein Datum festlegen und fertig. Man kann es halt nicht jedem recht machen und das man nicht in die Ferien gehen sollte, liegt ja klar auf der Hand.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2007)

naja i kann dir nix genaues sagen aus dem einfacvhen grund ich plan net gerne.bin lieber spontan und da ich wie gesagt en 5 monate alten sohn hab is dann auch so ne sache wegen dem verrauchten.ausserdem bin ich auf arbeitssuche und hoffe bald wieder arbeit zu haben und eben aus diesen oben genannten gründen kann ich di kein datum nennen.kann ja schlecht dann am 1. tag hingehen.chef brauch dann & dann urlaub wegen wow treffen..dat geht net


----------



## Tôny (27. November 2007)

Naja dann leg ich mal n Datum fest.

19.01 oder 26.1

Wären die ersten beiden Samstage nach den Ferien.


----------



## LittleFay (27. November 2007)

Ich kann an beiden Tagen und bin auf jeden Fall dabei (wahrscheinlich kommen wir zu zweit).

Edit: Obwohl, ich merke gerade, dass der 19. mir lieber wäre. Ginge aber auch am 26. (nur da kann es evtl. sein, dass wir da noch Geburtstag feiern... Hängt dann halt von der Uhrzeit ab)


----------



## Frank-414 (27. November 2007)

Beide Termine sind (nach heutigem Stand) OK. Werde mich nach der Mehrheit richten...^^

(Ach ja: Und ich komme alleine.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (27. November 2007)

Ich halte mir auch mal beide Termine frei. Wir kommen entweder zu zweit oder zu viert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Darx (28. November 2007)

Beide Termine wären für mich möglich, wahrscheinlich dann zu zweit !!!

gruß


----------



## Kami-sama (29. November 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Naja dann leg ich mal n Datum fest.
> 
> 19.01 oder 26.1
> 
> Wären die ersten beiden Samstage nach den Ferien.




Juuut... ab hier bin ich raus aus dem Thema.

Das fällt leider genau im meine Abschlussprüfung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (29. November 2007)

Agonoize schrieb:


> Juuut... ab hier bin ich raus aus dem Thema.
> 
> Das fällt leider genau im meine Abschlussprüfung
> 
> ...


Du kannst doch mal 2 oder 3 Stündchen zum Treffen kommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (2. Dezember 2007)

/push auf die erste Seite


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann leider an den beiden Terminen nicht, wünsch euch aber viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MmeHorror (2. Dezember 2007)

köln ist ja (fast) um die ecke ..aber dann noch die ganzen kaputten kennenlernen? xD


----------



## Huntara (2. Dezember 2007)

MmeHorror schrieb:


> köln ist ja (fast) um die ecke ..aber dann noch die ganzen kaputten kennenlernen? xD



Wieso, Du bist doch auch'n kaputter. Da wirste den Unterschied wohl kaum merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MmeHorror (2. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Wieso, Du bist doch auch'n kaputter. Da wirste den Unterschied wohl kaum merken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kaputtE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hum ....also wenn datt die selben leute sind die auch hinter und vor mir in der schlange zum bc-erscheinen standen dann überleg ich mir das aber nochmal gaaanz kräftig ;P


----------



## Huntara (2. Dezember 2007)

MmeHorror schrieb:


> kaputtE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na das ist ja ein ziemlich weit hergeholtes argument.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (2. Dezember 2007)

MmeHorror schrieb:


> kaputtE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dazu gehöre ich schonmal nicht... Für sowas bin ich nicht süchtig genug.


----------



## Tôny (2. Dezember 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dazu gehöre ich schonmal nicht... Für sowas bin ich nicht süchtig genug.


Und ich war zu arm


----------



## MmeHorror (2. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Und ich war zu arm




na dann besteht ja doch noch hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (2. Dezember 2007)

MmeHorror schrieb:


> na dann besteht ja doch noch hoffnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein wir sind noch schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (2. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Nein wir sind noch schlimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pssst, verrat doch nit zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da soll doch die volle Dröhnung kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (3. Dezember 2007)

Bisher sind wir erst fünf Leute... Na ja, plus Begleitungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Traurig, wenn man bedenkt, dass 27 für "Find ich gut" gestimmt haben und 32 für "denke drüber nach"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir kommen übrigens evtl. sogar zu dritt (mit unserem Gildenkollegen, der das mal für einen Besuch bei uns nutzen will^^)


----------



## MmeHorror (3. Dezember 2007)

soderle, hab mir gerade mal alles durchgelesen ...
termin war 19.1. oder 26.1., wa?
da muss ich schauen ob ich evtl we-dienst oder ähnliches habe. ansonsten liegt nix an. kann das dann erst anfang januar sagen.


----------



## Darx (4. Dezember 2007)

Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit Werbung zu machen und bald eine richtige Anmeldeliste auszuhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ka ich werde mal schauen ob ich mir noch einen Banner oder so zusammen bastle, werde jedenfalls nochmal drauf hinweisen und in der näheren Umgebung die buffys ansprechen.

gruß


----------



## Frank-414 (5. Dezember 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Bisher sind wir erst fünf Leute... Na ja, plus Begleitungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geklickt ist bei sowas schnell, ein RL-Abend dauert wesentlich länger...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann ja einfach mal unterstellen, dass noch einige kommen wollen, aber da man das nun mit einigen Worten schriftlich kundtun müsste, ist das auch zu viel Aufwand. (Braucht man wohl wieder eine Anklick-Möglichkeit "19.1." und "26.1."...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (6. Dezember 2007)

Jupp, stimmt.
Allerdings heißt das dann ja noch lange nicht, dass alle die, die ein Datum anklicken dann auch tatsächlich kommen ^^
Sie müssten sich dann schon noch schriftlich im Thread anmelden...


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Dezember 2007)

Vor allem aber müssten sie sich in Auto, Bus, Bahn, ... setzen und tatsächlich erscheinen. Find' ich eigentlich eher unproblematisch wie regelmäßiger Leser meines Blogs wissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. Dezember 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Jupp, stimmt.
> Allerdings heißt das dann ja noch lange nicht, dass alle die, die ein Datum anklicken dann auch tatsächlich kommen ^^
> Sie müssten sich dann schon noch schriftlich im Thread anmelden...



Deswegen hatte ich ja vorher mal geschrieben, das man mal ein Datum festsetzen sollte. Und in einer Umfrage kann man ja auch bei zwei Daten bleiben, allerdings mit der Auswahl:

19.01.2008 kann ich kommen

26.01.2008 kann ich kommen

Ich kann an beiden Tagen

Somit sollte man dem Threadersteller evtl. eine pm schreiben, so das er einen Überblick bekommt für wieviel Leute er reservieren müsste.

Außerdem sollte auch ein "Anmeldeschluss" angekündigt werden, so das man sagt: 

Bis zum 13.01.2008 könnt ihr Euch hier eintragen.


Nur mal so als Beispiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (6. Dezember 2007)

So jetzt wirds offiziel (uhuhuhuh). Wenn ihr jetzt schreibt das ihr kommt kommt ihr auch...und wenn nicht zum Treffen dann in die Hölle (oder etwas gleichartigem je nach eurer Religion).

Kopiert bei eurem Eintrag pls den folgenden kleinen Text:

[ ] 19.1
[ ] 26.1

(seht ihr ihr müsst noch nichteinmal schreiben ;p)
und setzt i was markierendes ("X never marks the Spot" *Indiana Jones*) bei eurem gewünschtem Datum ein falls euch beide Daten recht sind entscheidet euch pls für eins damit wir mal auf nen Punkt kommen.

*Bis zum 15.01.08 solltet ihr euch entscheiden. Je früher desdo besser falls es mit dem Früh! nicht ganz klappen sollte (je nach anzahl der Personen nicht unbedingt unwahrscheinlich) und wir uns nach einer Alternative umsehen müssen)*

Als Uhrzeit lege ich jetzt erstmal 14 Uhr fest. Falls ihr i welche einwände gegen die Uhrzeit habt schreibt die pls zu eurer "Anmeldung" dazu (Posts wie "14 uhr find ich aber doof da läuft Barbara Salesch" ohne anmeldung werden gekonnt ignoriert ;P)

So dann hoffe ich mal das nicht nur "olololol ich wohn in Sachsen (oder jedes andere Bundesland (nix gegen die ehemalige DunkelDeutscheRepublik;P) und bin eh vieeel zu weit weg um zu kommen" Leute posten wie es (nach meiner Vermutung) auch in der Abstimmung war.


----------



## Tôny (6. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Somit sollte man dem Threadersteller evtl. eine pm schreiben, so das er einen Überblick bekommt für wieviel Leute er reservieren müsste.
> 
> Außerdem sollte auch ein "Anmeldeschluss" angekündigt werden, so das man sagt:


Ja das mit der PM wäre gut.....aber ich habs schonmal so versucht und es kam (fast) nix also erstmal im Forum.

Au ja "Anmeldeschluss" sehr gute Idee


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> [ ] 19.1
> [X] 26.1



Recht so...?!?


----------



## Kwax (6. Dezember 2007)

Abgeneigt bin ich auch nicht. Ich würde die Gelegenheit nutzen mit erfahrenen, freundlichen Spielern zusammen zu kommen um über Gott und die Welt (und vor allen dingen WoW) zu reden. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie ich arbeiten muss von daher kann ich leider erst sehr spät zusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab aber auch ein paar Bedenken. Ich hab nicht so wirklich Lust drauf, neben einem 14 jährigen (nur so als Beispiel) zu sitzen der mir erzählt wie "Uber Mega RoXXor IMBA" sein 19er PvP UD Rogue ist und er sowieso alles und jeden pwnt und alle anderen eh nur kackboons sind und von WoW keine Ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ich von WoW (noch) nicht so den Plan hab wie ein alter Hase weiss ich selber, muss mir das aber nicht unbedingt unter die Nase reiben lassen von jemandem der mein Sohn sein könnte. Ich hab ähnliches schon bei einem anderem Spiel erlebt wo ein Com Treffen statt fand und die Atmosphäre war da arg vergiftet weil manche Spieler meinten besser zu sein wie andere, es gar abgelehnt haben sich mit "Lowies" zu unterhalten zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch und Hilfestellung. Vielleicht kratze ich bis zum Treffen die Level 50 Marke an, bezeichne mich dann aber trotzdem nicht als sonderlich versiert im Spielgeschehen. Will halt nur sicher gehen das auch die Leute die mittlerweile ihren 3 oder 4 Char kurz vor Level 70 haben, kein Problem damit haben sich mit jemandem zu unterhalten der gerade mal die 50 ankratzt. Ansonsten kann man sich das nämlich auch schenken (zumindest ich), wenn nur über Kara, Zul`Aman, Schattenlaby und Tempel gesprochen wird und ich Probleme hab jemanden zu finden der mit mir über Zul`Farrak, Maraudon und Uldaman redet. Ich hätte selber auch keine Probleme damit, jemandem Tips übers Kloster, Gnome, DM, Hügel, Verließ oder sonst was zu geben. Es muss sich in den Gesprächen schon die Waage halten, so das jeder auf seine Kosten kommt.


----------



## Tôny (6. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Abgeneigt bin ich auch nicht. Ich würde die Gelegenheit nutzen mit erfahrenen, freundlichen Spielern zusammen zu kommen um über Gott und die Welt (und vor allen dingen WoW) zu reden. .....


Hab 3 70er ;P
ololol du noob bleib zu hause das ist ein PG treffen es ist ja nicht so als ob wir alle einmal angefangen hätten nein wir waren instant 70 ;P

Ne mal ehrlich ich denke nicht das du dir da sorgen machen musst. Soll ja einfach ein schöner nachmittag/abend werden mit leuten die die gleichen Interessen (zumindestens eine) haben und falls wirklich ein oder 2 so anfangen würden werden wir uns da schon durchsetzen können.

PS: Ausserdem kommen ja auch Fay und Huntara (denke ich mal) und ab einem gewissen grad von "Frauen in der direkten umgebung"  sind die "ololol RoXX0r kiddys" ja für gewöhnlich eher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PSS: Wie sind eigtl so die Wohnungspreise (1-2 Zimmer) durchschnittlich in Duisburg? Werd wohl anfang 08 hinziehen.


----------



## Kwax (6. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> PSS: Wie sind eigtl so die Wohnungspreise (1-2 Zimmer) durchschnittlich in Duisburg? Werd wohl anfang 08 hinziehen.



Sorgen mache ich mir ja eigentlich auch nicht, wollte es halt nur anmerken das ich in dem Bereich schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht hab. Obwohl ich auf Feten mit anderen erfahrenen WoW Spielern aus dem RL Kreis natürlich auch über Endgamecontent rede, weil man ja alles mit nimmt was man an Erfahrungen aufschnappen kann. Besser zu früh wie gar nicht.

Zu den Wohnungen: Es kommt drauf an, wo Du hinziehen und in was Du ziehen willst. Altbau? Neubau? Ruhige Gegend? Mitten in der Stadt? Viele Ausländer? Wenige Ausländer? (nicht falsch verstehen!!!). Da ist schon ein enormer Unterschied in den Mietpreisen bei gleichen Quadratmetern. Also 300€ - 350€ Warm musst Du schon einkalkulieren, denke ich mal. Singlewohnungen sind halt sehr gefragt. Kann das nicht so genau sagen, da wir ein Kind haben und fast 60 Quadratmeter (Schlafzimmer, Wohnzimmer, Kinderzimmer, Küche und Bad). Wir zahlen knapp 400€ Warm, allerdings in einer Verkehrsberuhigten Zone mit Anschluss an Kindergarten und Schule. Nahverkehrsmittel sind aber auch direkt in der Nähe ebenso Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Man kann Glück haben mit der Lage seiner Wohnung, aber auch enormes Pech.


----------



## Sandrella (6. Dezember 2007)

ich kann aus persönlichen gründen nicht ... wenns sich ändert geb ich bescheid =)


----------



## Leylaluna (6. Dezember 2007)

Im Januar ziehen wir um aba ich hoffe mal das wir trotzdem kommen können xD
Wäre dann am 19.  weil am 26 ziehen wa schon *g* ich sag aba nochmal genau bescheid
jetzt schon *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfknubbel (8. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich wäre auch dabei xD komme ja schließlich auch aus Köln bin zwar erst seit heute hier registriert aber endlich mal neue leute kennenlernen!


----------



## Tôny (8. Dezember 2007)

Leute!!! *MIT Datum posten* müssen doch bald mal weiterkommen. Das ein paar leute ganz gerne evtl i wann mal kommen würden wissen wir ja. So kommen wir nie weiter.


----------



## LittleFay (8. Dezember 2007)

[X] 19.1. (14 Uhr ok)
[ ] 26.1.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Wie soll ich da als Österreicher hin kommen?!


----------



## LittleFay (8. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Wie soll ich da als Österreicher hin kommen?!


Mitm Zug? Auto? Anhalter? Fliegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht ja auch um ein KÖLN-Treffen für alle aus der Umgebung.
Du kannst ja gerne ein ÖSTERREICH-Treffen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (8. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Wie soll ich da als Österreicher hin kommen?!



LOL, nicht schon wieder... (Nicht wahr Kitty...???)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten verweise ich auf den Beitrag von LittleFay. (Ich komme nämlich auch nicht nach Wien, Salzburg oder sonstwo nach Österreich, wenn dort ein BUFFED-Treffen stattfindet...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Ach, wie so denn nicht? Wär sicher lustig wenn 100 verrückte Buffed-Foren-Leser in ein Lokal in Wien stürmen!


----------



## Tôny (9. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Ach, wie so denn nicht? Wär sicher lustig wenn 100 verrückte Buffed-Foren-Leser in ein Lokal in Wien stürmen!


Dann mach pls einen Thrad dazu auf wollte das hier übersichtlich halten müssen mal auf eine grünen zweig kommen hier.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht solltest du Ende des Monats nochmal einen neuen Thread aufmachen (mit Umfrage) - vllt vorher mit den Mods absprechen oder so.

Und dass da dann jeder nochmal explizit "19." oder "26." oder "beide" ankreuzt

Das ist hier schon zu unübersichtlich geworden...


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich könnte da auch erst am letzten Tag abstimmen. Hab das ja schon mal gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich Zeitarbeiter bin, weiss ich nicht was, wo und wann ich für eine Schicht hab. Also einteilen könnte man mich schon, allerdings nicht 100% zugesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Vorschlag von LittleFay ist schon richtig.


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich könnte da auch erst am letzten Tag abstimmen. Hab das ja schon mal gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich Zeitarbeiter bin, weiss ich nicht was, wo und wann ich für eine Schicht hab. Also einteilen könnte man mich schon, allerdings nicht 100% zugesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Vorschlag von LittleFay ist schon richtig.


----------



## Tôny (9. Dezember 2007)

Naja bei der Abstimmung ist halt dann nur das prob das wider jeder doof ohne Freunde und was zu tuen abstimmt und wir 100+ abstimungen haben.


----------



## VanilleTeufel (14. Dezember 2007)

Wären dabei wenns statt findet ;D


----------



## Tôny (14. Dezember 2007)

Oh man hundert abstimmungen....so langsam müssten die "ololol ich vote einfach mal naps" checken das wir damit schon lange fertig sind naja solche Idioten gibts ja in jeder Community (jaja ich weis das bringt wider einige Unterlippen zum zittern und massenweise Pippi inne augen^^)


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Man kann sich sowieso nicht drauf verlassen. Selbst wenn 15 oder mehr Leute zusagen heisst das nicht zwangsläufig das die auch alle kommen. Hab das selber schon erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre nicht mein erster Com Treff. Können im Endeffekt froh sein wenn wir dann gemütlich mit 4 Leutchen an einem Tisch sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (15. Dezember 2007)

@ Tôny:

Wir sicher schwierig mit dem Termin, aber vielleicht gibtst Du irgendwann den Leuten, die sich klar geäußert haben kurz Bescheid ob und wie es laufen soll. Danke!


----------



## Tôny (23. Dezember 2007)

*malunaufälligwiderdenpostaufdieersteseiteschiebtdamitergesehenwird;P*


----------



## Drakkthan (23. Dezember 2007)

hallo, 
irgentwie hab ich schon mal was abgeschickt weis nur nich wo meine antwort geblieben ist ^^ alos ich hätte auch interesse ran und köln is sogar fast in der nähe nur bei so vielen seite veliert man leicht den überblick


----------



## Drakkthan (23. Dezember 2007)

oh und ich wollt mal grob wissen wie alt seit ihr eig alle so will ja nich das kind der runde werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (23. Dezember 2007)

So neuer Thread ist auf
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=25805
dieser Thread kann also geschlossen werden.


----------



## Tôny (23. Dezember 2007)

So neuer Thread ist auf
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=25805
dieser Thread kann also geschlossen werden.


----------



## flysky (24. Dezember 2007)

grüsse, 

bin auch Kölner. ich finde auch sehr gut das sich die wow-spieler mal treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die in und um köln leben.

ich bin auf jedenfall dabei! ich habe auch ein auto, zur not kann ich ja einen oder zwei an einem bestimmten punkt auch abholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn es nicht zu weit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

ich wohne auf der "säll sig" (hoffe ich habe richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


neue freund finden ist immer gut die das gleich hobby am pc haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakkthan (26. Dezember 2007)

wie geil ^^ ich muss mit dem bus fahren hofentlich bekomme ich das hin um erhlich zu sein war ich noch nie in köln allein hingefahren aber wird sicher lustig *G*


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Drakkthan schrieb:


> wie geil ^^ ich muss mit dem bus fahren hofentlich bekomme ich das hin um erhlich zu sein war ich noch nie in köln allein hingefahren aber wird sicher lustig *G*


pls im neuen thread posten an welchem datum du zeit hast

PS: pls buffed den thread hier zumachen.


----------

